# One ugly...



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

7/11/2018


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

that fish is ugly too.... :mrgreen:



rofl




-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

DallanC said:


> that fish is ugly too.... :mrgreen:
> 
> rofl
> 
> -DallanC


What's wrong with the fish? ;-)


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> What's wrong with the fish? ;-)


it's got spots all over it.......-O,-


----------



## hardman11 (Apr 14, 2012)

Must have fish pox


----------

